# Trimming



## Beachdude757 (Sep 29, 2022)

3 weeks old,at should any of these fan leaves be trimmed?


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 29, 2022)

no Sir


----------



## pute (Sep 29, 2022)

I don't like those fan leaves touching your medium.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 29, 2022)

pute said:


> I don't like those fan leaves touching your medium.






thats what she said


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 29, 2022)

pute said:


> I don't like those fan leaves touching your medium.




how about touching a large medium?


im sorry I’m sorry , ban me , I could not control myself !


----------



## pute (Sep 29, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> how about touching a large medium?
> 
> 
> im sorry I’m sorry , ban me , I could not control myself !
> ...


We are talking dirt....not your mother.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 29, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> how about touching a large medium?
> 
> 
> im sorry I’m sorry , ban me , I could not control myself !
> ...


Mediums in general are half baked…

One of Mrs Fogey’s best friends says she is a medium. When Mrs Fogey can’t get in touch with her, she gets angry with me for asking why her friend doesn’t reach out to her since she must know Mrs Fogey wants to speak with her…


----------



## pute (Sep 29, 2022)

All Beachdude wanted to know is should be trim and now we have Rosters girlfriend involved.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 29, 2022)

pute said:


> All Beachdude wanted to know is should be trim and now we have Rosters girlfriend involved.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 29, 2022)

Man oh man Bang one fat chick and never live it down
We have all taken one for the team


----------

